# Portable Solar



## Crash3800 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi All,

Thanks in advance.

We have a 2014 250RS with 2 group 24 batteries. I have purchased a Renology 100 watt suitcase (portable) solar system that should arrive in a few days,

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HR8YNK6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The kit comes with alligator clips. My question is: Can I connect this to the positive and negative terminals that are factory mounted on the frame of the trailer in order to recharge the batteries or do I need to pull a battery box top of and connect them directly in to a battery?

If I have to connect directly in to the batteries and I switch over to two 6v batteries, which two terminals to I connect to? Thank you


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'd just attached a quick connect wiring kit and then you can simply plug in the solar panel to the batteries.


----------



## Crash3800 (Oct 17, 2013)

If I were doing that to two 6v batteries would I connect to the serial posts or outgoing?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Crash3800 said:


> If I were doing that to two 6v batteries would I connect to the serial posts or outgoing?


You'd put the red (power) to the + side...then the black (ground) to the - post.

You have the other two posts ( + / - ) attached to each other as shown below.


----------

